# ASUS X52F - macht die Hitze zu schaffen



## chris15326 (9. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen 
und einen schönen Feiertag wünsche ich euch erstmal. 

Wie meine Überschrift schon zu erkennen gibt habe ich ein Problem mit meinem ASUS X52F.
Der tat in den letzten zwei Jahren ohne Probleme seinen Dienst 

Doch nun scheint es so das mit den höheren Temperaturen Altersbeschwerden auftreten. 
Wenn ich nichts mit dem Gerät mache läuft er stabil... 
Lasse ich jedoch zum Beispiel eine DVD oder Videodatei abspielen wird die Temperatur des CPU 60 Grad + und der Laptop ... dummes Wort in dem Zusammenhang... friert ein. 
(Sprich Bild bleibt stehen, keine Reaktion mehr und ein Dauerdröhnen aus den Boxen.)

Normal beträgt die temperatur bei mir 40 Grad wenn er nicht ausgelastet ist. 
Nun bin ich am überlegen ob vielleicht untertakten das Problem testweise beheben könnte? 
Sprich das er dadurch dann zwar was weniger Leistung bringt aber eben auch nicht zu heiß wird und wieder stabil läuft.
Nur weiß ich da leider auch überhaupt gar nicht worauf ich da im einzelnen achten muss... weshalb ich mich an euch wende. 

CPU ist: Intel pentium P6100, 2.0GHz

Memtest, Crystaldisk und co. habe ich alles schon alles durchlaufen lassen um eventuelle andere Hardwaremacken ausschließen zu können... Konnte bisher (zum Glück) auch keine Fehler finden.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir sagen worauf ich achten muss und/oder... wie/wo ich die eventuell relevanten Daten die ich benötige um richtig runterzutakten erhalte.

Der aktuell standartmäßige FSB liegt jedenfalls laut CPUCooL bei 1995,0 MHz Multiplikator: 0,0

(Achja, aufgemacht und von Staub befreit habe ich den Lüfter und co natürlich auch schon. "Leider" war da kaum was abzustauben da er zu meiner Überraschung kaum mit Staub belegt war)

Liebste grüße
Chris


----------



## S754 (9. Juni 2014)

Kannst du denn die ganze Laptop-Unterseite lösen, damit du auch Zugang zur CPU hast? Falls ja, würde ich mal die WLP tauschen, die ist sicher schon so hart wie Zement. Ansonsten evtl. so ein Lüfterbrett?


----------



## chris15326 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich hab immer recht viel Respekt wenn ich was an der Hardware machen soll.  
mehr als meine PC's immer selber zusammenschrauben ist bei mir eigentlich nicht drin. 
Deswegen wollte ich das erstmal über den Takt ausprobieren weil das mit der zu hohen temperatur ja auch nur so eine Theorie von mir ist bzw. so ein Gefühl, da es jetzt erst gestern bei der Hitze aufgetreten ist und vorher nicht.

Hier mal ein Bild mit der gelösten Klappe: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (9. Juni 2014)

Geht dann ja super einfach! CPU Kühler wegmachen, neue WLP drauf und dann nochmal probieren ob er so heiß wird. Takt würde ich nicht ändern, nur die Spannung, sprich du Undervoltest so weit wie möglich, falls das mit deinem BIOS überhaupt geht und du da irgendwas verändern kannst.


----------



## chris15326 (9. Juni 2014)

Hab schon ins Bios geschaut... da sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten aber eher sehr sehr überschaubar.
Ich hoffe ich ahbe noch was Wärmeleitpaste da das wäre natürlich am praktischsten.
Gabs bei der Anwendung von Wärmeleitpaste nich auch irgendwelche Reglen die es zu beachten galt? ;D


----------



## S754 (9. Juni 2014)

Ne, mach nen kleinen klecks drauf und gut ist oder verteils mit irgendeinem stück Karton oder deinem Finger.


----------



## chris15326 (9. Juni 2014)

Okay und du meinst wirklich das das dann soviel bringt bzw. das es das dann bringt? :O

Also als semiunerfahrener kann man das kaum glauben. 

Ich denke zusätzlich zur Paste werde ich mir noch so eine Laptop Kühlung für darunter holen... fragt sich nun nur welche!


----------



## SaPass (9. Juni 2014)

Ich verstehe gerade nicht, wieso der Laptop mit einer CPU-Temperatur zwischen 60 und 70°C einfrieren sollte. Die CPU macht da noch geschätze 20°C mehr mit. Eventuell wird die Grafikkarte zu heiß?

Zum Auftragen der WLP: Das hatten wir vor einem Jahr mal bei einem Kumpel von mir gemacht. Und siehe da, sein Laptop lief 20°C kühler. In manchen Fällen kann das extrem viel bringen.


----------



## chris15326 (9. Juni 2014)

Okay, ja das habe ich bei meiner Googlerecherche gestern leider auch nicht so recht ermittlen können wieviel grad böse sind für die CPU.
Das dumme ist das meine gpu scheinbar keinen Sensor besitzt ;(
Zumindest laut GPU-Z

Andere dumme Frage noch:
Sieht man in dem offenen bereich die GPU überhaupt?  :O
Ich meine ich kenn das nur vom PC da ist bei Kühlung der GPU ja auch immer die WLP im Spiel... dann könnte ich ja auch die WLP auf der GPU erneuern.


----------



## S754 (9. Juni 2014)

Nope, ich seh keine. Was hast du denn überhaupt für eine GPU da drin?


----------



## chris15326 (9. Juni 2014)

Ne recht bescheidene! xD
Hatte den Laptop damals aber auch aus anderen Gründen geholt

GPU: Intel graphics Media Accelerator HD


----------



## S754 (9. Juni 2014)

Das ist eine integrierte Grafikeinheit, die ist im Chipsatz drin. Keine Grafikkarte. Die wird sicher nicht das Hitzeproblem sein.


----------



## chris15326 (9. Juni 2014)

Ah ok! Ja das macht dann Sinn.
Also ich denke ich werde nun einfach mal Leitpaste und den Kühler für drunter von Thermaltake ordern!


----------



## iTzZent (9. Juni 2014)

Hast du nur den Lüfter sauber gemacht oder diesen auch komplett ausgebaut und von der Heatpipe entfernt ? Denn der Dreck sammelt sich stets vor den dünnen Heatpipelamellen und sorgt dafür, das keine warme Luft mehr nach Aussen transportiert werden kann.

Aber das kann eigentlich nicht das Problem sein, denn 60°C ist nichts für solch eine CPU, die macht erst Probleme, wenn die 105°C Grenze erreicht wird... Ich tippe bei dir ehr auf den Arbeitsspeicher ! Denn deine Temperaturen sind für das Gerät mehr als i.O. eigentlich... 40°C im Idle und 60-70°C unter Last.

Da du ja 2 Ramriegel drin hast, würde ich das Gerät testweise mal nur einem Riegel betreiben.


----------



## informatrixx (10. Juni 2014)

Da es ein Laptop ist, lade dir mal das Programm "ThrottleStop" herunter.

Damit Spannung runter für die CPU, die wird so dann Kühler.

Setze damit die CPU-Spannung in Einzelschritten herunter auf das niedrigste was stabil läuft.
Dafür mal für ca. 30 Minuten mal mit "Prime95" den FFT-Test machen.
falls nicht stabil, 1 Stufe hochdrehen


----------



## chris15326 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich war mir halt auch nicht sicher wie zu Beginn schon geschrieben ob es am CPU bzw dessen Temperatur liegt.

Schade das ich vom Arbeitsspeicher keine Sensordaten auswerten kann.
Speedfan schmeißt mir auch nur diverse Zahlen hin die aber nicht zugeordnet werden.  

Und ja höher als 65 Grad geht der CPU dann auch gar nicht.
Also kann ich die Wärmeleitpaste auch weglassen? 
Bevor ich da irgendwie doch noch was richtig schrotte


----------



## iTzZent (10. Juni 2014)

Also die Tempraturen sind ehr unbedenklich, das Problem wird ein anderes sein. WLP solltest du natürlich nicht weglassen.... Die CPU an sich erzeugt nunmal nicht gerade viel Wärme, da sie auch nicht sonderlich viel Leistung besitzt.

Teste mal die einzelnen Ramriegel. 

Was ist nun eigentlich mit dem Lüfter ? Hast du ihn komplett entfernt und zwischen Heatpipelamellen und Lüfter sauber gemacht ?


----------



## chris15326 (10. Juni 2014)

Jops hab ihn entfernt und alles gesäubert, sorry... Falls das gemeint ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und da war kaum Staub dran/drin.)

Also teste ich mal mit nur einem Riegel!
Der bestellte Kühler für drunter ist dann ja dennoch nich verkehrt! 

Aber kann denn da jetzt was wirklich kritisches passieren?
Wenn hier die ganze Zeit gesagt wird "Teste das mal aus" klingt das ja eher harmlos...


----------



## chris15326 (10. Juni 2014)

So hab ihn nun wieder hochgefahren mit nur einem Rambaustein und 5 Minuten danach, ohne das er was macht sieht es Temptechnisch so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2014)

Schon belastet? Friert er so noch ein? Die Temps wirken ok, mein altes MacBook heizt da schon mehr...
Grad gestern wieder auf 94℃ CPU gegangen :o


----------



## iTzZent (10. Juni 2014)

Also wie schon gesagt, an den Temperaturen wird es nicht liegen, somit auch nicht am Lüfter.  Belaste die Kiste mal ein wenig und schaue, ob sie wieder abschmiert, wenn ja, teste den anderen Riegel, wenn immernoch, teste diesen Riegel im anderen Slot, wenn immernoch, teste den anderen Riegel im anderen Slot etc... so das du die Fehlerquelle Ramriegel und Ramslot ausschliessen kannst.


----------



## chris15326 (10. Juni 2014)

hmm okay :O 
und womit belaste ich am besten? 
also mit einem Benchmark?

Und wenn ich dann dennoch neue Paste auf die CPU auftrage frage ich mich wie ich an die Stelle komme.

Die 4 Schrauben muss ich wohl abschrauben, klar, aber die Pipe die vom Lüfter kommt wird mir dann ja dennoch im Weg sein? 

Hier nochmal das Foto vom ganzen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iTzZent (10. Juni 2014)

Die Heatpipe endet an der CPU und ist ein Stück. Nachdem die Schrauben entfernt wurden und der Lüfter auch raus ist, kannst die Heatpipe im Bereich der CPU hochklappen und dann kannst das ganze Stück samt der Lamellen rausziehen.


----------



## S754 (10. Juni 2014)

Also bei meinem Laptop ist es so, dass man die Heatpipe so nach oben aufklappen kann, wenn man die Schrauben löst. Keine Ahnung, ob das bei neuen Modellen immer noch so ist.


----------



## chris15326 (11. Juni 2014)

So die Pipe ist runter aber am prozessor war richtig viel der Paste auch in den Fugen zwischen den beiden silbernen Aufliegestellen....
Die Paste ist an den stellen auch etwas unterhalb der orangen Folie wo ich sie nicht von runter/raus bekomm.
(Ich werd ansonsten nur nochmal vorsichtig mit Wattestäbchen und ein klein wenig Spiritus über die Silbernen flächen und den Gegenpart an der Pipe gehen damit ich danach dann die neue auftragen kann.)

Ist das schlimm? :O
(Die CPU sieht sowieso ganz anders aus als ich es kenn =D ... hatte aber auch noch nie nein laptop offen...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2014)

Ne, da unten nervt sie nicht. Die Chip-Flächen sauber reinigen, bis sie perfekt spiegeln, dann neue WLP drauf und zu 

Erinnert mich dran, dass ich das Selbe heut bei meinem MacBook machen muss. 57° CPU im Idle


----------



## chris15326 (11. Juni 2014)

Aaaaaalso... langsam glaub ich die Temperaturen können gar nicht das Problem des absturzes gewesen sein... 

Hier die Daten der Sensoren kurz nach dem Start und ohne das was lief:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Daten nach 60 Minuten Dauerstresstest durch den Heaven Benchmark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren die höchsten Zahlen. 
Die meiste Zeit war alles unter 60 also 57 und weniger. :o


----------



## iTzZent (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habe dir doch gleich gesagt, das die Temperaturen unbedenklich sind...


----------



## chris15326 (14. Juni 2014)

Dennoch schadet die neue Paste ja nicht. 
Heute ist er nochmals abgeschmiert samt Bluescreen
Leider war ich nicht so schnell am Handy das ich ein Foto davon hätte machen können. x-(

Bin halt was Ratlos da ich an mir geläufigen Diagnoseprogramme (wie anfangs geschildert) auch schon alles durch hab.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Juni 2014)

Wie alt ist denn das installierte Windows und welches Windows ist überhaupt installiert ? Sind irgendwelchen unnützen Programme wie ccleaner oder TuneUp installiert ?


----------



## chris15326 (15. Juni 2014)

Windows 7 64bit, hab's nach längerer Zeit vor ca. 2 Monaten wieder aufgespielt da das mal nötig war. 

Und nöpp sind se nich


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Ok, an den Temperaturen liegts also nicht.

Hast du den RAM schon mal getestet?
MemTest86 - Offical Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool


----------



## chris15326 (15. Juni 2014)

Ja klar! Das schrieb ich glaube ich auch zu Beginn! :O
Bei Bluescreensachen lass ich immer erstma MemTest durchlaufen 
Bin da iwie ein gebranntmarktes Kind. ^^
(Habs jeweils mehrere Stunden laufen lassen (Riegel zusammen, einzeln und in vertauschen Positionen))
Aber da blieb alles fehlerfrei. :O
Ob man darüber nun traurig oder froh sein sollt.
Ist halt doof das ich Bluescreens nich deuten kann bzw. das ich gestern zu spät an der Kamera war zum ablichten.


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Es gibt doch den Bluescreenviewer. 
Lad dir den mal runter: BlueScreenView - Download - CHIP

Ansonsten habe ich nicht wirklich mehr einen Rat :/


----------



## chris15326 (15. Juni 2014)

Das war mir tatsächlich unbekannt und der hat den Absturz gestern Abend auch verbucht!

Was für Infos soll ich davon denn jetzt hier mal posten? :O


----------



## chris15326 (15. Juni 2014)

Hier mal von beiden Crashes die Auswertung von BlueScreenView:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Google mal den Fehlerkode und schau nach, ob zu dem Fehlerkode schon Themen im Microsoft Forum vorhanden sind. Ich erkenne jetzt nichts bei dem Bluescreen, wo ich sagen würde, das hatte ich schon mal.

Links steht irgendwas von einem Treiberfehler mit hal.dll? Deinstallier mal den Grafiktreiber und probier dann nochmal aus ob er abstürzt. Vielleicht hilft eine ältere Version.


----------



## chris15326 (15. Juni 2014)

Hmm ja ich hab mir nochmal den aktuellsten von ASUS selbst zu meinem Laptop gezogen.
Hatte mir zuletzt einen aktuellen zu meiner Karte aus dem Netz besorgt.
Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich an so was banalem aber ich google mal eben den Code.

... Welcher ist der Fehlercode?


----------



## chris15326 (27. Juni 2014)

So also egal wie der Fehlercode lautete 
Der Fehler lag wohl wirklich "einfach" am Grafikkartentreiber, der war zwar für meine Karte jedoch nicht bei ASUS dabei unter den Treibern.
(Bei Asus der ist älter)
Seitdem ich nun wieder den Grafikkartentreiber von Asus installiert habe bleiben auch die Abstürze aus.

Ich bedanke mich also nochmal bei euch allen für die Hilfe 

Liebe Grüße
Chris


----------

